# Good read for Shrimp Lovers!



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Found this very interesting and wanted to share.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2929


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never seen a panda before... Jealous.


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

I have that issue, dec 09. Really good article plus chris's photography skills are superb. Look up crustahunter for more of his work...


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Good article. Thanks for sharing.


----------

